# SRAM GXP Team BB has chronic creaking issue



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

*-- Update: the bb was not making noise; it was the yeti derailleur hanger*

I have to butter up my GXP Team BB about every 4-6 rides, when it starts to creak. This is my second GXP on a different frame and the last one had the same issue, so either I got two bad BB's or they are inherently flawed. I grease it all over and torque to spec and then it's good for about 80 miles. Does anyone else have this issue? If I can't solve the issue I'll probably go with an XT BB/Crank


----------



## Canada Guy (Sep 13, 2010)

In my experience this is just a symptom of the crappy bearings in the GXP BBs. A cheap option that I went with is replacing the bearings rather than the whole BB with Enduro bearings.

It is only $20 for replacement bearings, but a bit more once you factor in the cost of the tool to pull out the old bearings. If you have multiple bikes/BBs that you want to swap bearings on then the tool makes sense otherwise it is a bit pricey.

GXP BOTTOM BRACKET BEARINGS FROM REAL WORLD CYCLING
Outboard BB Bearing Puller/Press from Real World Cycling


----------



## CLMcLovin (Sep 27, 2011)

Agreed, I've never gotten much life out of the GXP bearings which is why all 3 of my bikes have Chris King bottom brackets now. They're pricey but they've been great and are super easy to maintain if you buy the Chris King grease tool.


----------



## ds33gt (Nov 14, 2010)

What kidn of grease do you guys use when assembling your BB assembly/cranks? Anything special?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

I use automotive grease/marine grease depending on the time of year. Haven't failed me yet.


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

Finish Line Teflon Finish Line - Bicycle Lubricants and Care Products


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

Canada Guy said:


> In my experience this is just a symptom of the crappy bearings in the GXP BBs. A cheap option that I went with is replacing the bearings rather than the whole BB with Enduro bearings.
> 
> It is only $20 for replacement bearings, but a bit more once you factor in the cost of the tool to pull out the old bearings. If you have multiple bikes/BBs that you want to swap bearings on then the tool makes sense otherwise it is a bit pricey.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately they have been out of stock for a couple weeks


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

I serviced my BB this week and found one of the bearings had ceased. I bought a new GXP and installed it BUT IT STILL CREAKS!

I'm going to take everything about this weekend, grease the hell out of everything and torque it to spec. I'm thinking might be the crank at this point.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i have seen the spindle and drive side arm separate before


----------



## turquoise (Jul 25, 2011)

Just wanted to report back that this issue is in no way related to my Truvativ crank or the bottom bracket. Turns out it was the derailleur hanger. I put a bit of anti-sieze where it mates to the dropout and silence! Still not sure why it was creaking since all the load is on the cassette.


----------

